# What should I do?



## tidenumone (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello,

I am a part time handyman who specializes in new/remodeling of cabinets, built-ins & molding (yes, I do fine woodworking). I have a Graco HVLP 4900 ProComp, Wagner ProCoat and Ridgid air compressor (supports 7 CFM @ 90). I also use BM Advance for most of my work.
My question/issue is that I am not very happy with my current process to paint the stuff - the HVLP takes a long time to set up & clean, the paint also has to be thinned....which I am not happy with with the results.
I would like to upgrade/replace my current setup, just not sure what I should do...

1) Graco Truecoat Pro ii
2) mini HVlP gun to use with my compressor
3) New Cup Gun to use with my current HVLP system (this would resolve the set up/clean up issue)

I have a project coming up in a few weeks to paint all the interior doors & trim work - so would like to make the change by then.

Thank you for your thoughts & recommendation....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Get a Turbine HVLP. The Titan 115 is a great rig and you can spray BM Advance with little to no thinning at all. I actually just called today to order one. There is a current rebate going on, you can get a FREE gravity gun from Titan.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The Graco 4900 is a turbine. You should look into getting a larger needle/nozzle/cap set up for the HVLP. Graco has #2-#6 sets. You probably have a #3, go bigger for more material output less thinning. Your 4 stage should be fine pushing it.

You could also consider adding to the HVLP set up with a cart and pot. You just mount right on the wheeled cart and get a bigger pot for more paint use.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have the same Graco procomp with a remote cup and it takes less than 5 minutes to clean. Try using PPG Breakthrough. It sprays great, lays flat, dries super fast so you can do 2 or 3 coats in a day if needed. If your having trouble pushing the heavier coatings make sure your air filters are clean.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yesh I use a #5 setup for my WB coatings. I think it's like .082" or something. A #4 would probably be good too. I thin Advance 6-10% and it works great. 
My turbine is 4 & 6 stage so I usually have it on 6 stage for WB.


----------



## tidenumone (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay - I gave the 4900 another try...I used two tricks talked about on this site (using a zip lock bag as a liner and clean with warm/hot water) and the cleanup did go much better. I am not down to 5 minutes, but maybe only 15 minutes which I can live with.
My local BM guy gave me a wrong tent can of advance to play with (if you have every seen parakeet green, you will understand why he was giving it away) and I found a number 6 tip. I tried the paint with out thinning it and only got very little to nothing out of the gun. For those of you with a remote pot, what pressure do you put the regulator at?
Thank you


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I run mine at 20psi with the remote pot. Try running without your filters in and see if you get better flow if so the filters need replaced. I had problems with mine pushing heavier coatings last year and it was because the filters were full of crap. If you have sprayed a lot of clears you will not see the buildup on the pre-filter or main filter. I have also used a separate air compressor ( by-passing the one on the HVLP) to increase pot pressure for heavy coatings.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

tidenumone said:


> Okay - I gave the 4900 another try...I used two tricks talked about on this site (using a zip lock bag as a liner and clean with warm/hot water) and the cleanup did go much better. I am not down to 5 minutes, but maybe only 15 minutes which I can live with. My local BM guy gave me a wrong tent can of advance to play with (if you have every seen parakeet green, you will understand why he was giving it away) and I found a number 6 tip. I tried the paint with out thinning it and only got very little to nothing out of the gun. For those of you with a remote pot, what pressure do you put the regulator at? Thank you


Your best trick would be to warm your paint before shooting it. This reduces viscosity and allows the paint to atomize easier. Doesn't make sense you would get little paint out of the gun. There is some problem. Check the packing nut. Maybe it's too tight and then needle isn't opening enough? Try running it with water first. I always test the gun first with water to make sure things are going well. Then switch over to paint. 
Also check the gasket between the cup and gun. It might be leaking air so that you're not pressurizing the paint.


----------

